# Just a quick one... Zaino Winter Protection on Frozen White Fiesta ST



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Well so much for the Megane 225 being my last detail at home... 

Unfortunately there's still plenty of work to be done to the unit as I only received the keys very late yesterday, so we need to gut it, then paint it and get some better lighting in before I can detail in there. Yesterday evening it still looked like this:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

So, today's car (and tomorrow's for that matter) will be done in the usual place, with a view to using the unit for the first time next weekend - busy week ahead then, but I have a Winter Protection on a Mk2 Golf GTI next Friday, Enhancement on a Mk5 GTI next Saturday and something a bit special on the Sunday, so I need to get a move on!

Anyway, today's car was a mate's Frozen White Fiesta ST, which desperately needs a full correction detail, but was just in today for some Winter Protection, to get it through to Spring time at which point I'll get it in for a Correction Detail over a couple of days. He also has a bike too, which will be a first for me - looking forward to that!

Some befores... nice and grubby for me:


DSC00941 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00944 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00946 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00947 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00948 by RussZS, on Flickr

As ever, wheels first. Process was:

- Pre-rinse with pressure washer
- Liberal covering with AS Smart Wheels
- EZ Detail brush on rear of wheels
- Envy brush on spokes and face of wheels
- Vikan brush on arches
- Envy brush on tyres with G101


DSC00950 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00953 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00954 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00955 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next, the car was washed with Cquartz Mitt, Auto Finesse Lather, then rinsed.

Decontamination followed, addressing the tar, fallout and bonded contamination. This car also had an issue with glue residue across the bonnet and roof, where the adhesive from the ST stripes which had been removed, remained. Tardis seemed to struggle with the glue residue, which surprised me, so I decided to try out a sample I have of Auto Finesse's Tar & Glue Remover, which I decanted into a spray bottle and sprayed on around the car.


DSC00960 by RussZS, on Flickr

I believe Tardis to be the benchmark for tar removal, as its very, very effective at breaking tar down, unlike most - so a simple spray on, leave for a few mins, then wipe around with an older MF and 99% of tar is removed. The price will obviously influence my decision when I have that information, but I can honestly say that this AF T&G is "better" than Tardis! I say this for two reasons - firstly it seems to 'react' much quicker, almost instantly melting the tar particles on this car. Secondly, as suggested, its a LOT more effective on glue residue, well based on what I've seen today anyway.

These pics were taken about 10 seconds after application...


DSC00961 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00963 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00966 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00967 by RussZS, on Flickr

Impressive stuff indeed. I'm afraid the pics of the glue residue didn't come out so well, but T&G lifted it with a simple wipe over from an older MF. I'm not sure how this will be priced yet (James said "cheap") but as a retail 'ready to go' solution, it will be very hard to beat, especially compared to products like the AutoGlym one and I'd even say the Valet Pro which isn't as good as Tardis IMO.

Iron X doing its thing next:


DSC00969 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00970 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00971 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00973 by RussZS, on Flickr

Bilt Hamber Medium Clay with Auto Finesse Glide completed the decontamination stage:


DSC00976 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then re-washed with Lather, rinsed then dried with an Uber Drying Towel:


DSC00977 by RussZS, on Flickr

I decided to finish up with the Zaino system, which has really impressed me lately, so again ZAIO, Z2, Z6 and Z8.


DSC00978 by RussZS, on Flickr

ZAIO was used via Megs Polishing pad and a DAS6 Pro, with a squirt of Z6 to help spread it:


DSC00984 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then Z2 by hand, left for 30 mins then removed with Z6 and a MF, followed with a final wipedown with Z8.

Z2 was also used on the wheels (superb finish from this!) and the glass was cleaned with Auto Finesse Crystal. Pinnacle Black Onyx was used on the tyres:


DSC00986 by RussZS, on Flickr

Now unfortunately the clouds descended at the point, so the 'afters' are a little lifeless unfortunately, but I'm getting some later at Tesco 


DSC00987 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00988 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00990 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00991 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00992 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00994 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00995 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00998 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00999 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01000 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01001 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01002 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01009 by RussZS, on Flickr

More pics to follow...

Thanks for reading. R26 in silver tomorrow!

Russ.


----------



## nick197 (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome job, Looking forward to the R26..


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

great job and nice car


----------



## Gray. (Oct 22, 2011)

nick197 said:


> Looking forward to the R26..


Me too 

Excellent work as per usual, Russ!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Mmm I'd love a white ST.

Being as it's a mod'd ST would he be interested in some Mondeo 300mm calipers Russ? I've got some in my garage I want rid of.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gray. said:


> Me too
> 
> Excellent work as per usual, Russ!


Haha, see you tomorrow matey


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ant_s said:


> Mmm I'd love a white ST.
> 
> Being as it's a mod'd ST would he be interested in some Mondeo 300mm calipers Russ? I've got some in my garage I want rid of.


I'll find out for you Ant 

Oh and it's only weekends still, just want somewhere out of the rain to do it!

I know this one isn't very interesting and the pics are a bit glum but I like to post up everything I do so that I can keep them.

Russ.


----------



## Gray. (Oct 22, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Haha, see you tomorrow matey


The car has a lovely layer of dirt, brake dust and bird poo protecting the paint work for you


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gray. said:


> The car has a lovely layer of dirt, brake dust and bird poo protecting the paint work for you


Oh you're too kind... it will be weird working on a carbon copy of my old car!!

We need to go to Tesco afterwards too to get some decent pics as I figure it'll be dark tomorrow too. Also, don't forget these springs


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

looking good.
the af tar and glue remover looks interesting


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work Russ,Z2 and Z8 doing the business on white in those shots mate.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah defo Rob. I offered him some Destiny but he was sold on a sealant for this time of year on White - right choice tbh!

Same again tomorrow on the R26!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work again Russ, miss my ST sometimes 
ive got some more Z2 on the way as ive not used it for ages


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats another exceptional clean there Russ, you are never short of perfection, love the new hoodie, nice touch to the business plus marketing, good on you i say :thumb:

Takecare Buddie, all the best with the new unit, soon as you know it, you will hundreds of cars parked outside for a detail.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice work there Russ!


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Cracking write up Russ.

Unit looks great too.....:thumb:


love the hoodie...(where from dude)




Russ


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks great Russ. I have decided that Zaino is going to be my go to product. Had it for couple of years now, bought other stuff and always went back to it.

Car looks awsome.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work fella,nice pics too! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Russ - the hoody is from Asda (lol) and my mate did the stickers for me


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks excellent. I want mine to look as good as that :thumb:


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Good work Russ, is he on zsoc? I'm sure i've seen his car before!

I was amazed at Z2 on FW when I used it, even 1 coat gave some awesome beading!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Not sure Dom, I'll ask him, but I don't think he is.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking good Russ, where are the fancy new SV brushes then?! Used my new wheel and detail SV ones yesterday, quite impressed.

Liking the hoody:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh the brushes are in my pile of detailing stuff somewhere, I didn't have time to sort them out, they'll make their debut tomorrow


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Excellent work there Russ. 

Know how you feel with regards to trying to photograph the frozen white, i did my dads froken white kuga today and gave up on trying to get some good pics after as the sun started to go in.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

zsdom said:


> Good work Russ, is he on zsoc? I'm sure i've seen his car before!
> 
> I was amazed at Z2 on FW when I used it, even 1 coat gave some awesome beading!


its an awesome sealant, even one layer lasts ages


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

problem with SV wheel brush is if you leave it in the wheel rinse bucket after use while you go round the car the wood swells and splits the plastic collar.

good work again russ :thumb:

oh and when you said the unit needed a weeks worth of work I didn't think i'd be THAT bad :lol:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great right up and very nice detail. The AF tar and glue remover sounds very good indeed.

Just a quick question about the pics, does anyone else have them as links to Flickr? Every time I click on one it takes me to there website...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

doug, thats just how Flickr works for pic hosting.. everyone ive seen hosting on flickr does this.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> doug, thats just how Flickr works for pic hosting.. everyone ive seen hosting on flickr does this.


Fair enough I guess, just a slight gripe I have. Dosent take anything away from the above write up


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..very nice looking..


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking good! Nice work as always :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Cannot wait to see what the unit ends up like. I'm quite handy with a roller and paintbrush so give us a shout if you need a hand.

Good finish on the ST as well.:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely job Russ.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

nice work Russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

looking good Russ, wheres your unit located?

I might be in contact soon for a winter protection on my car as its going into the bodyshop next week. As i have an shouldar injury i would like to get some winter protection on my car but not up to it myself as my shouldar kills


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mistryn said:


> looking good Russ, wheres your unit located?
> 
> I might be in contact soon for a winter protection on my car as its going into the bodyshop next week. As i have an shouldar injury i would like to get some winter protection on my car but not up to it myself as my shouldar kills


It's just in Walsall buddy, about 5 mins from J10


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job Russ :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

lovely job on a nice car


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

looking good Russ,

some nice pics as well, i miss my ST,


----------

